# html befehl in JS



## jeans (7. Apr 2004)

So mein Problem ich möchte gerne in die letzten teil eintragen das er mit targent = 'main' öffnen soll und nicht wie er es zur zeit macht in parent. Wie kann ich ihm das beibringen.



```
function GoTo(){
	var HP=Nav4?this.LLyr:this;
	if(HP.Arr[1]){status='';LowItem(HP);IniFlg=1;Initiate();
		HP.Arr[1].indexOf('javascript:')!=-1?eval(HP.Arr[1]):DcLoc.location.href=HP.Arr[1]}}
```




```
var Nav4=NavYes&&!DomYes&&document.layers?1:0,Exp4=ExpYes&&!DomYes&&document.all?1:0;
```


----------



## Thanni (7. Apr 2004)

jeans hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So mein Problem ich möchte gerne in die letzten teil eintragen das er mit targent = 'main' öffnen soll und nicht wie er es zur zeit macht in parent. Wie kann ich ihm das beibringen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zeig mal alles und den aufruf der function goto und den aufbau des frameset

((und der code ist unübersichtlich hoffe den hast du nicht selber geschrieben))

gruß thanni


----------



## jeans (7. Apr 2004)

ich weis nicht ob das so einfach geht das sind zwei großse js datein. 

Das ganze soll zu schluss ein pulldouwn menü sein. Ich dachte eigentlich das man einfach hinter.


```
function GoTo(){
	var HP=Nav4?this.LLyr:this;
	if(HP.Arr[1]){status='';LowItem(HP);IniFlg=1;Initiate();
		HP.Arr[1].indexOf('javascript:')!=-1?eval(HP.Arr[1]):DcLoc.location.href=HP.Arr[1].targent ='main'}}
```

Die letzte zeile schreibt und er nimmt das mit in den html code fast wie bei php
ansonsten glaube ich noch das dieser code noch damit zu tun haben könnte wenn ich das so richtig verstehe.


```
function Go(){
	if(!Ldd&&PosStrt){
		BeforeStart();
		Crtd=0;Ldd=1;
		status='Building menu';
		FLoc=MenuUsesFrames?parent.frames[FirstLineFrame]:window;
		ScLoc=MenuUsesFrames?parent.frames[SecLineFrame]:window;
		DcLoc=MenuUsesFrames?parent.frames[DocTargetFrame]:window;
		if(MenuUsesFrames){
			if(!FLoc){FLoc=ScLoc;if(!FLoc){FLoc=ScLoc=DcLoc;if(!FLoc)FLoc=ScLoc=DcLoc=window}}
			if(!ScLoc){ScLoc=DcLoc;if(!ScLoc)ScLoc=DcLoc=FLoc}
			if(!DcLoc)DcLoc=ScLoc}
		if(FLoc==ScLoc)AcrssFrms=0;
		if(AcrssFrms)FirstLineHorizontal=MenuFramesVertical?0:1;
		FWinW=ExpYes?FLoc.document.body.clientWidth:FLoc.innerWidth;
		FWinH=ExpYes?FLoc.document.body.clientHeight:FLoc.innerHeight;
		SWinW=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.clientWidth:ScLoc.innerWidth;
		SWinH=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body.clientHeight:ScLoc.innerHeight;
		FColW=Nav4?FLoc.document:FLoc.document.body;
		SColW=Nav4?ScLoc.document:ScLoc.document.body;
		DColW=Nav4?DcLoc.document:ScLoc.document.body;
		if(TakeOverBgColor)FColW.bgColor=AcrssFrms?SColW.bgColor:DColW.bgColor;
		if(MenuCentered.indexOf('justify')!=-1&&FirstLineHorizontal)ClcJus();
		if(FrstCreat||FLoc==ScLoc)FrstCntnr=CreateMenuStructure('Menu',NoOffFirstLineMenus,null);
		else CreateMenuStructureAgain('Menu',NoOffFirstLineMenus);
		if(TargetLoc)ClcTrgt();ClcLft();ClcTp();
		PosMenu(FrstCntnr,StartTop,StartLeft);
		IniFlg=1;Initiate();Crtd=1;
		SLdAgnWin=ExpYes?ScLoc.document.body:ScLoc;
		SLdAgnWin.onunload=UnLdd;
		Trigger.onresize=Nav4?ReDoWhole:RePos;
		AfterBuild();
		if(RememberStatus)StMnu();
		if(Nav4&&FrstCreat){Trigger.captureEvents(Event.LOAD);Trigger.onload=NavLdd}
		if(FrstCreat)Dummy();FrstCreat=0;
		if(MenuVerticalCentered=='static'&&!AcrssFrms)setInterval('KeepPos()',250);
		status='Menu ready for use'}}
```


----------



## Thanni (7. Apr 2004)

du sagst das ist eine auswahl und das was du auswählst zeigt der im parent an ?? also im ganzenbrowserfenster ??
und du willst das es im mainframe angezeigt wird ?


ich gehe mal davon aus das in HP.ARR[1] die ausgewählte seite drin steht oder was auch immer nav 4 ist

.target ? weis ich nicht ob es das gibt 


aber die syntax von dem href ist

window.location.href="ziel"

wenn also in deinem fall DcLoc das parent ist liegt da die stelle ... wenn du das dcloc ersetzt mit der seite wo es angezeigt werden soll dann musst du das window object von deinem mainframe dort benutzen

wenn du dich im parent befindest
Main.location.href="ziel.html"

wenn du dich im mainframe befindest
parent.frames[positiondesgewünschtenframes in der collection frames].location.href
oder parent.Main.location.href  müsste auch gehen wenn main der name des frames ist

hoffe das ist der grund sonst sehe ich kein bissel bei dem code durch


----------



## jeans (13. Apr 2004)

Ich danke dir ich hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben. Das forum hatte ich auch schon vergessen und was sehe ich da heute die antwort auf mein problem.

Ich danke diesem forum und Thanni für diese Hilfe.

Tolles Forum.

der dankbare Jeans


----------



## Thanni (13. Apr 2004)

schön wenn man mal helfen konnte 

gruß thanni


----------

